# Milk question for Nigerian Dwarf people



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone keep records? Can you tell me about how much milk on average you would expect a Nigerian Dwarf to produce?


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

I had two that I milked. One was a pure Nigerian and one was a Nigerian x Pygmy. Both had about the same milk production. Keep in mind, I only milked once daily. I would usually get 1.5 cups per milking per doe. I didn't think the yield was enough, so I recently purchased an Alpine doe and sold the Nigerians. 

I'm sure only milking once a day didn't help matters, but both does were not good milkers and made it clear about what they thought of the process :shocked: so milking twice a day was not something I ever wanted to do.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I was getting 2C twice/day, average...but...I didn't start milking until the kids were leaving. I will do it "right" this year. I will seperate the kids at 2-3 weeks old, at night, and milk in the morning, turn doe out with kids during the day. I'm going to weigh the milk and keep better records this year...can't wait...mine are due early March. :clap: 

I also got a couple of Alpines for more milk production! But, I love the Nigerians and so I will have them and Mini Alpines this time! My Alpine doelings mom gave 1-1.5 gallons/day! Everybody say C H E E S E! :leap:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, My first freshner Fairlea Nashoba produced 6-8 cups/day from April-June until I went to once/day - then she averaged 4-5 cups/day until I dried her off in October.  
She is bred to NC PromiseLand RC Bolero*S and is starting to get big - not due until April 7 ...hoping for does with fantastic udders and milk capacity! :drool:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you all, that looks like a wide variation. Willow, I think you have a keeper there. That looks really good.


----------



## MRFBarbara (Jan 15, 2012)

Nigerians just like any other breed will vary depending on blood lines, udder capacity and will to milk... It has took me years but I do have some very nice milkers... A good milker will produce up to 5 lbs a day and some even more.. I am on DHIR (for the first time this year) and about five of my does will earn stars on their milking ability.. I milked eight does this year and two of them are first fresheners (they are close to stars but not quite) They do milk if you get the right lines and buy doelings from does that do produce.. Many many Nigerian breeders ( and maybe other breeds) kid out a doe then either let kids nurse or milk long enough to show in the show ring and dry the does up.. You are training that udder and her will to milk to stay in milk only a few weeks, her offspring will milk the same way.. To keep good lines you need to keep your does in milk for 10 months out of the year.. Train that udder to produce.. a supply and demand type thing.. Which is exactly why a doe that has multiples will milk more than a doe that has a single kid..
If you really are interested in milk in Nigerians, go to herds that milk.. they will gladly show you records... 
Take a look at my Dancer... she is a producer, her dam is awesome.. 
I also have a doe here that kidded last feb, still milking three pounds a day but starting to dry her self up, she is preggers..
www.httpmapleridgeweeblycom.com


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you very much that is very helpful info.

Jan


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We get between 3 - 4 lbs 2X a day from each doe


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

About how much grain do you feed them to get a cup or a quart of milk?


----------



## MRFBarbara (Jan 15, 2012)

Mine get what they can eat while on the milk stand.. nothing more except hay and alfafla pellets the rest of the day...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ours get about 2 cups 2X aday (while being milked)


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My girls get 2 cups 18% plus 1/2 cup alfalfa pellets 2x a day with milkings...Binkey averages 9 cups with 2xx a day milkings starting at 8 weeks fresh and continues that amount for 4 months then will drop to 7 3/4 cups for 2 months then as Fall approaches I start the dry off process because I like to have my does go into breeding dry. Penny as a FF gave 6 cups a day, same amount of feed as well.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Liz, that is really helpful.

Jan


----------

